# Bruce and Bella OMG!!!!



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok well I got up this morning and uncovered my birds and looked at the egg and to my SUPRISE there is another egg!!!! Now what LOL I thought they laid one every 24-48 hours now she is sitting on both of them and wont get off yesterday she did not come off that one all day. She did eat but she stayed on that one now they have 2 so Im not sure its been almost 2 weeks since she laid the other 2 and that one broke. So Im not sure what to think or do any suggestions or help would be appriciated.

Also I have pictures of my birds and can not figure out how to post them can someone tell me how to do that thanks


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

usually they lay every other day, how long as it been between eggs? here is a link on how to post pictures.
http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=66


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So it has been far between the eggs? Mabey they took a break and started over? Here is a link about breeding it might help you out a bit http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They must have decided to start over, it would be very strange to lay just one egg after two weeks. I think you might be seeing another in 2 days.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Luck with them!  I think they started over!


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Bruce and Bella OMG*

Well I thanks for all the info and I would guess as you all did this is round 2 LOL she laid another eg last night now they have a total of three!!!!! I would say she might not be done but she could be I will get some pics and post them soon


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Congrats on Egg #3!  You will have to keep a close eye on them!


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Bruce and Bella just a few shots*


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I wonder how many eggs they will lay for this clutch!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww look at the little eggs  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Bella and Bruce are very cute, and look at the little eggies!


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Bella and Bruce*

Well she laid two and took a break 48 hours and now we have 4  Im getting more and more excited wonder how many she is gonna lay


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Congratulations!! 4 Eggies, that is great, good luck with them!  How many eggs is it going to be with these two!


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Eggs*

I dont know there was not one this morning but in the morning there might be one it would be 48 hours Im curious as to how many they will lay we will see


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Bella and bruce have definately got everybody guessing as to how many eggs they will end up layingand they are both so cute


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Another egg from Bruce and Bella*

IMG]http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/tms5729/bellaandbruceandthere5egies012.jpg[/IMG]














well last night she laid another one Now we have FIVE my wonderful birds and there five egies they are so cute and this is so neat for me I have never done this before.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

They look like there being good little parents, I wish you the best of luck


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*New to candeling*

Well so far unless I find another egg today she has not laid anymore we just have 5. So I tried to candle them yesterday which im sure some of them were not 7 days yet but all of them but one that was laid in the first clutch had dark black spots and lines like veins. But I dont want to take the one out cause she is still sittin on it I know it has been there well over a month now but Im afraid if I take it she will not want to sit with theother ones. Yesterday Bruce kept runnig her out of the nest not sure why but he did. So it looks like Im gonna have some babies


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope you do get some babies!  Five is a good number of eggs.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope you get some babies  I would just leave that egg in there aswell.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, i can't believe they laid in that bath, all the more reason for me not to get one now.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Update and help*

Ok well next week they are due to start hatching and now I have a problem my male bird keeps running the female out of there and wont let her sit on them she wants in there and he fights her. He will sit on the edge but I have only seen him on the eggs a cpl of times. Should I put him in my smaller cage so the eggs stay warm or just leave him in there????


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmm thats a hard one is anyone sitting on the eggs and how long as this been going on? If he is not letting her sit on the eggs and he is not sitting on them chances are they won't hatch they need to be kept warm constantly and turned properly by the parents and if there not doing it the chances are slim anything more then an hour in the first critical 2 weeks will cause the eggs to go cold and any babies inside will not hatch, if he is fighting her and there is a risk to safety you might be better off separating them, keep in mind the male plays a big part in the raising of eggs and babies so I am not sure how leaving her on her own will go, hopefully everything works out.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*the eggs*

well it has been longer than 2 weeks and this has just been the last couple of days but when I got home today she has been on them alot so but they eggs are warm so we will see thanks for the info


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*A shocker*

Ok well Monday is the day I should start to see some hatching eggs.....a little anxious to see what happens? But the real shock is I have never seen my birds do anything that is why i was so shocked to have eggs well yesterday afternoon I go in there and my male bird was on top of my female and he was moving his tail back and forth and she was just sitting there chirpping a little every now and then this went on for at least 5 minutes or more  could not belive what I was seeing so now does that mean they are fixing to have more eggs? Its just dont know what to think, but at the same time Im excited I would like to have some baby birds.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow there at it again  it seems a little strange at this point they should be concentrating more on the eggs they already have and sitting tight on them and not out mating again, if there mating again could mean more eggs will be on the way you need to be careful with that though if I am correct she laid the first egg then took a break for a couple weeks and started round 2 which she is on right now hopefully this will be the end of it and you will get some babies, its not good for them heath wise to lay more then two clutches they definitely need a rest after these eggs.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Now what*

Well they did start over I got up this morning not to find 5 eggs but to find 6 and they are all mixed up so I dont know which one is the new one and which are the others  So I guess I will just let nature do its work and see what happens the first egg is due to hatch on Monday and Im no expert on telling if they are fertile or not as these are my first birds so I have not a clue I candled them and compared them to other pics and some look fertile and sometimes they dont so I just dont know anyway any suggestions or thoughts LOL ok that is all I have for now just keeping you guys posted


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

They are really confused very unusual for them to be mating and laying more eggs when these ones haven't hatched yet, usually they sit tight and concentrate on the eggs they have, this is there third attempt in a short space of time, its not healthy for her to be laying so many eggs, you might want to think about discouraging them if none of the babies hatch till she builds up her strength. when you candled the eggs did you see anything?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh that is very strange! Talk about an overeager female!  It could get tricky if some of the first eggs hatch, and then more chicks start hatching when the others are around 3 weeks old. You might have to pull the older chicks for handrearing if the new eggs do hatch, or the new bubs would get trampled and ignored.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is very strange  Mabey you could call an avain vet or a bird breeder and see if they can help with any info or teach you how to hand feed if you have to.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

here are a few pics of my UNfertile eggs... you might compare what you saw to these...
http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2777

congrats on the eggies.... let´s hope they hatch and everyghing goes well....


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Thanks*

Well just an update they were at it again this afternoon  and thanks for all the info it is very helpful and Im not sure what I saw when I candled the eggs I did it in the light and I found where it says to do it in a dark room maybe I should try that and see what I can see that way any Ideas on that


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would do it in a dark room and use a flashlight to look from behind the egg, it will give you an idea if any of the eggs are fertile.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Eggs*

Goodmorning today Im going to try to candle the eggs in a dark room and see what I can see and get some pictures and put them on here so maybe someone can help me figure it out since Im new I have not candled them in a dark room. This morning we have no new eggs just the 5 and the new one so I thought about marking them so when she lays if she lays anymore I will know what is what I wished I would have done that from the very beggining ...now I know to do that next time.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a good idea  maybe we will be able to tell if there fertile.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

you can use a bedside lamp... close the door turn off the main light shut windows and just hold the lil eggie as if hugging it sith your fingers, as the pics I took of when I candled them... if you see them like that they are unfertile... if they are fertile they should have some dark spots or look more opaque rather than translucent also you should see some veins...

will look forward to piccies...


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Excited*

Well I told you all I would try to get pics well they did not come out right and I have been very busy so anyway last night my husband helped when it got dark and we have ONE fertile egg boy you can sure tell the diffrence so I added it up and it will be between the dates of April25 and may 5 when it hatches this time I can tell a diffrence in the way they are both acting so Im really excited to see it when it hatches and the veins were perfectly clear now I know what Im looking for it was so neat to see that and we took pics of it but they did not show up well at all so anyway just wanted to let you all know what was going on  oh and one more thing we ended up with 9 eggs all together so far I hope she is done laying now we will see


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so happy you've got a fertile egg there.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats on the fertile egg, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Hopefully we will see a little bub soon  make sure you post photos


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

More bub photos? Yeah


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*the eggs*

Today I candled again to see if out of the other 2 she laid on round 3 were fertile and those 2 are fertile. so I could tell that the other ones were long over due so I am getting rid of them one at a time and we should in the next couple of weeks see some bubs maybe we will see like I have said Im new so I dont know that if they are fertile that will mean they will hatch or what so we will see


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*The eggs*

Well as of today no eggs have hatched I am eagerly waiting to see what will happen I marked the ones that were fertile and have been keeping an eye on them. I guess Im ready for anything  as it is I love animals and have 2 dogs a cat 2 birds and eggs and one guienie pig LOL my husband said how many more animals do you need LOL I said well I have my three kids and you LOL anyway I want to see some bubs I know it will be alot of fun as I have never done that


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope you get some little babies  when are they due to hatch? my husband says the same thing 4 cockatiels, 1 quaker, 1 budgie, 1 dog, 2 hamsters and 7 baby hamsters later...lol and 3 kids and him, I have a house full of animals


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope one of the eggs hatch soon, cant wait to see more baby pics


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

we're going to have a baby boom in the next couple of weeks,

:tiel1::tiel6::tiel3::tiel4::tiel5::tiel2: lol


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*One egg*

Last night I was checking on the eggs to find one of the fertile eggs cracking on the end could it be? hummm dont know we will see any ideas dont really know


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope you do get some bubs!!  I just love the photos of them!!  Make sure you post LOTS!! :lol: Lol!! Good Luck!! 

Keep Us Updated!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

tms5729 said:


> Last night I was checking on the eggs to find one of the fertile eggs cracking on the end could it be? hummm dont know we will see any ideas dont really know


If your seeing a small bump and tiny cracks on the end its called a pip mark, babies have a tooth thats called an egg tooth which is used to crack the egg, after you see the pip mark babies will come out anywhere from 24-72 hours, good luck let us know how it goes


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Have you heard any cheeping coming from the egg? With both my eggs that were fertile, they cheeped for a while before cracking.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Eggs*

Well I have heard cheaping and I thought it was coming from outside but could not tell LOL maybe it is them LOL but no hatching yet I will check on them today and see what I can see Im getting excited


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like a baby is on the way  good luck....


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ya, definitely sounds like their hatching, cant wait to see some pics! good luck!


----------

